# Proper Fisher snow plow for 1500 Chevrolet



## jaymunn

I am considering buying a new 2011 Chevrolet 1500 regular cab 4x4 short box. I was on the Fisher site, did the match thing and they suggest the HT or SD series. When I called the local Fisher dealer, they say, go with the HD as that's what Fisher has offered for years and it's more rugged. Problem is, I notice the weight is at least 200 lbs more for the HD and why wouldn't the Fisher site recommend the HD. I don't want to put a plow on my truck that will destroy it but I don't want a junk plow either. I would be plowing 10-15 driveways. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Jay


----------



## IsaacCarlson

As a rule of thumb, a dealer will very often suggest the most expensive product. I am not saying either one is better for your truck. What I am saying is that you need to look at the build quality in person and decide for yourself. The HT and SD are narrower and much lighter, which would be good on a 1/2 ton. The HD is very heavy and is wider. The one thing to remember with selecting a plow is the wider you go, the more it takes to push it. Weight is at a premium with a 1/2 ton. I would get the HT if it were me. It has a steel cutting edge and is 7'6". There is nothing wrong with a 400 lb plow as long as it is strong. The HT sure looks strong. The plow I built for my 3/4 ton weighs around 400 lbs and it works as well as any other.

HT all the way IMO.


----------



## Yooper75

If you go to Fishers site and use the match system for my truck they say I can't run a XLS or Xtreme V on my truck. I see two F150's running around our town with 8'-2" BOSS Poly V's on them and I am not condoning overloading the front axle of a truck but it goes on all the time. Go with the HD you won't regret it in the long run, the dealer know's the product and what they see come back for warranty work or people coming back to buy a heavier plow because now they have out grown it in a season or two.


----------



## Druski

I would say stick to the HT or SD (Depending if you want Hydraulic lift or Chain lift etc..) - the HD is over 700 pounds.. have you got a plow kit on that truck? (heavier springs etc... if not think Timbren Suspension Kit) it is a 1/2 ton truck after all....

My preference would be the SD as I prefer chain lift... and you did say it is a 2011 so I assume it is under warranty? Check with the dealership... I have heard of warranties being "Yanked" for having a plow on a 1/2 ton... not saying it is'nt done every day... but better safe than sorry. 

PS... Even with the HT or SD... still think Timbrens!


----------



## IsaacCarlson

IMO the SD is not a great deal. It has a poly edge and that will wear out quick. The HT is built better.


----------



## 06Sierra

My father in law has an 8' HD on his 2010 1500 CC. The dealer put better springs on before they installed the plow. The truck sits level and hardly moves when the plow is raised. The plow was installed by the dealer before he picked it up from them.


----------



## kimber750

I would go with the HD. Have seen the SD and HD side by side and there is no comparison. My issue with the HT is what parts does the dealer keep in stock? My local dealer has nothing for the HT series since it is not nearly as popular as the SD and HD.


----------



## jaymunn

Druski;1372782 said:


> I would say stick to the HT or SD (Depending if you want Hydraulic lift or Chain lift etc..) - the HD is over 700 pounds.. have you got a plow kit on that truck? (heavier springs etc... if not think Timbren Suspension Kit) it is a 1/2 ton truck after all....
> 
> My preference would be the SD as I prefer chain lift... and you did say it is a 2011 so I assume it is under warranty? Check with the dealership... I have heard of warranties being "Yanked" for having a plow on a 1/2 ton... not saying it is'nt done every day... but better safe than sorry.
> 
> PS... Even with the HT or SD... still think Timbrens!


I haven't even bought the truck yet but have my eye on it. I have a 2011 Chevy Avalanche but don't want to put a plow on it as I would have to cut the bumper. The truck would have full warranty and General Motors honors their warranty I believe. I like the idea of stiffening the front end, just wondering how it will ride without the plow? I think that I am more confused than ever, lol. I was trying to decide SD or HD, HT was even a consideration as it's lighter than an SD.


----------



## mercer_me

Go with the HD. Your truck will handle it fine. If you don't go with the HD go with the SD. The SD is alot more rugged than the HT.


----------



## Grant9454

We just put a fisher HT on our 2011 Chevy 1500 and just so you know no matter what plow you put on they have to notch the bumper on the 1500 and also our chevy dealer said if we put anything more than the Homesteader or the HT on the truck they would void our warranty for exceeding the weight ratings! It would suck to buy a new truck and have your warranty voided!


----------



## mdpsci1

Grant is spot on in regards to the warranty, you will void it if you go outside the recommended plows. the 2011 and 2012 1500's from GM are very light in the fronts, you may need springs for the HT


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Go HD or HT, the SDs are junk. We have an HT, but you have to put it in float to mount it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We also had to adjust the ram on our HT once


----------



## mercer_me

2006Sierra1500;1399704 said:


> Go HD or HT, the SDs are junk. We have an HT, but you have to put it in float to mount it


Why do you think the SD is junk?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Poly cutting edge...now if it had a steel cutting edge then it'd be OK, but thats just my opinion because it wouldn't fit my needs, its just not big enough for the job we do.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

And to go on top of that, the HT is ~80 lbs lighter than the 7'6" SD, has a steel cutting edge, a better blade curl, a better attack angle, and a 27" blade over the 26" of the SD.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

first off no matter what plow you put on a 1500 will void the factory warranty even if they put it on get it in writing.
the sd does have a poly edge but is just as good as the ht. when the poly wears put a steel edge on it and it will be fine.
i have been researching these 2 plows for over a yr and can tell you the SD has more ribs and the angeling rams are 2in longer. plus uses some parts from the bigger plows so parts availavibility should not be a problem also look at the Boss sport poly 7ft6 blade another very good plow

if you like the back drag feature of the HT then get it if not get the SD you wont regret it. was going to put the SD on my truck this yr but decided to wait till spring to get one. If i dont go with the SD im puttin the Boss on

also better measure the width of the truck to see if you wont be running over snow at full plow angle. i do beleive the sd is 2 inches wider at full angle also
http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/comparison.php?ca=20


----------



## mercer_me

2006Sierra1500;1400148 said:


> Poly cutting edge...now if it had a steel cutting edge then it'd be OK, but thats just my opinion because it wouldn't fit my needs, its just not big enough for the job we do.





2006Sierra1500;1400237 said:


> And to go on top of that, the HT is ~80 lbs lighter than the 7'6" SD, has a steel cutting edge, a better blade curl, a better attack angle, and a 27" blade over the 26" of the SD.


You can put a steel cutting edge on the SD. The HT doesn't come with a cutting edge. Like the HD you have to pay extra for a cutting edge. I would think the extra 80lb would make it scrape better and with a steel cutting edge it would weigh more.


----------



## SPIDERinMA

I put a Fisher HT on my 2008 Chevy Avalanche end of last year. This weekend was my first time using it. It worked better than expected for these past (2) storms. I really liked the specs on the HT and found it was exactly what I needed. I only intend to plow 3 driveways and my business lot (24 spots). The HT did it with ease. Also, my fisher installer included a steel cutting edge in the purchase. I just need to wear down the trip edge a little before I can install due to bolt patterns. I think that is a design flaw in my opinion but I am told it typical of Fisher plows.

See links below for additional info. I had a tough time finding info when I was looking last year. Hope this helps.






Pics here.

http://chevyavalanchefanclub.com/cafcna/index.php/topic,125519.0.html


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Yeah we love our HT.


----------



## nbannan

*HT & SD look very similar build*

I have an HT on my 1500.
truck came with Factory Plow Pack.
Not sure if that affects warranty or not but mine is and has been covered even with the HT on it (and not by the selling dealer).
I hear an awful lot of bashing on HT vs SD etc.
I would love to hear from *someone who has both* to see what they say!
looking at both frames, there are more similarities than differences.
I like the covered control & pump on HT as well as back-drag Lock.
SD can probably stack higher but I have had no issue pushing up a six foot pile.
This is my 3rd season with HT and no issues (Sill think SD has better Jack system) but once you get used to HT it works fine. I put a poly blade on my HT this season so I don't wake the neighbors in the early AM. Nice & quiet now!

Here is a shot of me pushing a foot storm last season on HT
Link:
http://www.flashtraxx.2y.net/plowvids/Snowplow-1-12-11-Med.m4v
(May need Quicktime to play)Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208

My old HT stacked well, if I get another plow I would most likely go with the HT.


----------



## Grant9454

We got to test our new HT out last weekend and were more than impressed, it was my first time plowing and a few of my grandparents neighbors saw me at their house and asked me to help them out so I got to mak a few extra bucks it was great!!


----------



## SPIDERinMA

HT took on the blizzard up here in NE like a champ. No issues at all. Stacked 6' tall piles. Could have used more ballast in the truck.


----------



## nbannan

*Ballast with HT*










Here is what I use for Ballast with my HT on 1500 Chevy.
Each tub has 5 50lb bags in it so about 500lbs total.
I use ratchet straps around the middle of tubs to hold to bed loop on sides (keeps them from moving-Not shown here-That was my final modification)
Top bungies hold the ratchet strap up.
Simple but keeps me from getting a hernia in the prep season!


----------

